# Bug Alarme x iOS 10



## audep14 (20 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

je cherche de l'aide après avoir épuisé les techniciens de chez Apple.
Depuis la màj iOS 10 effectuée sur mon iPhone 5S, mes alarmes ne se déclenchent plus. Je les programme, comme habituellement, jusque là, pas de souci. 
Premier bug : je ne peux pas en activer plus d'une (vous savez, une toutes les 3 minutes pour être sûre de me lever, ben non). 
Deuxième bug, et non des moindres : l'alarme ne sonne JAMAIS, le téléphone ne vibre pas, je n'ai même pas de notification. Tout se passe comme si mon réveil n'était pas programmé...

Chez Apple, ils ne voient pas de solution à par restaurer mon téléphone comme nouvel iPhone (dans ce cas ça fonctionne) et réimporter manuellement chaque app. Restaurer mes données via une sauvegarde restaure aussi le bug... Need help pour ne pas avoir à passer à cette solution, ça m'embêterai (comme d'utiliser un réveil qui fait tic tac).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## lineakd (20 Septembre 2016)

@audep14, pourquoi ne veux tu pas repartir avec une nouvel configuration?


----------

